# Concrete Countertops



## hotBlinds (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone have concrete countertops? If so, what do you think of them? Do they hold up well? We are thinking of doing these instead of granite due to the cost. Not sure if we're going to rip out all the formica and start at ground one, or do it on top of the existing counters. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have specified a lot of concrete countertops for clients and all seem pleased. In all cases the ones I had put in were fabricated off site and installed much like conventional countertops. I have not yet had one poured in place. Be sure and read the posts on here if you go that route about not having sufficient form support and plan accordingly. 

Concrete can be colored, stained, etched etc. in a variety of ways and for a variety of looks. You can add materials to it and polish it out like terrazo One fabricator I use molds some beautiful and unusual sinks right into the countertops. 

The other material I am using a lot of is recycled glass. There is a company called Verrazo that makes some beautiful material out of old traffic lights, beverage bottles, etc. It is a glass and concrete mix. Solid glass countertops can be cool too in the right kitchen or bath. 

From experience, I don't know that you will save that much with fabricated concrete countertops over granite. Same with recycled glass. Price point is about the same. Quite unique possibilities with regards to looks though


----------



## william duffer (Feb 10, 2010)

I would rip out the old counter tops and start from scratch for sure, especially if they have been in for awhile. I really like the uniqueness of concrete so for me I would go with it.


----------

